# Kitchen Knife Forums Supporting Membership



## Admin

Here at KitchenKnifeForums we strive to provide a *friendly* and *technical* oriented community with limited advertising that works towards furthering our hobby and passion.

We have started a Supporting Member program to help fund all the various financial obligations the community incurs; Hosting, Software, Marketing and Legal.

*Kitchen Knife Forums Supporting Membership Benefits*

(2) KitchenKnifeForums Decals
Immediate access to post in the Buy/Sell/Trade forums.
Recognition of your Supporting Member Status.
Significantly longer self editing time.
Unlimited private message space.
Unlimited file attachment space.
Unlimited gallery space.
The satisfaction that you are supporting a great community and investing in it's future.
Only $30/annual or $5.99/month

*Sign up to Kitchen Knife Supporting Membership Now!*


----------

